# minnow rap



## ifishforfish (Jun 3, 2007)

has anyone fished this new lure yet?
only heard great things about it.
just need to confirm it.
thanks in advance.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Own one!! I haven't fished that much with it or trolled with it. But like the action and the wobble it has. Only caught couple hammer handles with it, one four pounds. How can you go wrong with a lure that has RAPALA on it!!!!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I bought one in Firetiger and used it on the Mississippi near Brainerd. Got a 3lb pike on the first cast, a 8lber followed it in on the second and third casts and took it on the fourth. So I was pretty stoked. Then I got it snagged a few casts later. Tears were shed.

BTW, there were Walleyes biting on Shad Raps (#5in Perch, mostly) at this time, but none took my minnow rap, although it was a bit brighter. But yes, I am going to fork out the $7 for another.


----------

